# South west louisiana mudders



## deerslayar (Jun 2, 2010)

Just wanted to tell yall about some truck mud races around DeRidder,LA. Its called Trout Creek Mud Races. It happens every 2nd Sat. of the month. The website is www.TroutCreekMudRacing.com Just letting everyone know.:drive:


----------

